# Vom Sammelschienesysten zu Automaten?



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

hallo,
ich habe die einspeisung mit 63A in 16mm² über einen Hauptschalter auf ein sammelschienensystem gelegt. nun will vom SS-System zu Automaten gehen, die nicht aufs SS-System passen. Welchen querschnitt muß ich zum Automat wählen. reicht es, wenn ich zu einen 6A Automat mit 1,5mm² gehe oder muß es auch in 16mm² sein und der abgang vom automat in 1,5mm²?
danke


----------



## zotos (17 April 2005)

vom SS-System zum 6A Automaten auf _keinen_ Fall 1,5mm² das ist viel zu wenig. 16mm ² wären gut da dann keine Querschnittsverjüngung stattfindet.


----------



## old_willi (17 April 2005)

Hallo,

zur Lösung des Problems sind 3 Varianten möglich:

1.
Der Querschnitt der Zuleitung ist so zu bemessen, dass die vorgeschaltete Sicherung auslöst. Ich hoffe Sie haben das bei der Einspeisung der Sammelschiene bereits berücksichtigt.  
Die Leitung von der Sammelschiene zum SiA ist dann ev. auch in 16mm² zu legen. Wenn man aber mehrere SiA hat ist das eine unpraktische Lösung. Bei vielen SiA ist ein Anschluss > 4mm² nicht möglich. 

2.
Die Verbindung von der Sammelschiene zum SiA wird frei verlegt und nicht gebündelt. Der Querschnitt kann dann entsprechend dem Nennstrom des SiA ausgelegt werden.
Diese Lösung wird aber in der Regel nur bei Nennströmen >63 A gewählt, weil man dann Stromschienen für die freie Verlegung einsetzen kann.

3.
Man benutzt kurzschlussfeste Leitung (NSGAFÖU nach DIN VDE 0250, Teil 602). Die kann man dann entsprechend dem Nennstrom auslegen, in Verdrahtungskanälen legen und mit anderen Leitungen bündeln. 
Habe ich hier gefunden  http://www.hse-thiemann.de/artikel/NSGAFOEU.htm

Anmerkung
Ich löse das so.
Ich schnappe direkt auf der Sammelschiene ein Sicherungselement auf und setze eine träge 25A Sicherung ein.  Damit wird der Kurzschlussstrom begrenzt und der SiA kann eine geringere Abschaltleistung haben (billiger).

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

*Sammelschienensystem*

also. ich setze eine 25A Schraubsicherungselemet auf SS-System und kann dann mit 4mm² auf meine 6A Si-Automaten gehen. Ist das so richtig? somit brauchre ich kein 16mm2 mehr verkegen. oder?
hab ich das so richt interpretiert?

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

das ist richtig.


----------



## lefrog (17 April 2005)

soweit ich weiss gibt er aber für sammelschinenensysteme auch anschlussadapter, wo man sicherungsautomaten direkt aufschnappen kann..

hier mal ein link, sowas meine ich...
http://www2.rittal.de/PDF/NewPDF/9016440/RITTAL_9629010.pdf

vielleicht bietet das dein lieferant auch an, vielleicht ist so eine lösung einfacher...


----------



## mikel (20 April 2005)

Hallo,

das mit den Schraubsicherungen haben wir uns in Frankreich abschminken dürfen, sind dort nicht zulässig, also die Automaten direkt auf die Adapter.

Gruß Micha


----------



## old_willi (20 April 2005)

Hallo Micha,

denk dabei an die Abschaltleistung. Wenn die Anlage sicherungslos aufgebaut ist, kann da mächtig viel Strom fließen.

Gruß Wilfried


----------

